# How big is yours ?! (Monitor for Logic Pro X)



## GingerMaestro (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm looking to buy a wide screen monitor for my studio, I'm currently using 2 smaller ones. I'd ideally like to have 3 windows open at the same time, Logic main Window, Piano Roll and Mixer, failing that just 2 windows. Any suggestions or picture of how folks do this would be much appreciated..Many thanks


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 20, 2020)

My iMac has a 27” screen and I have a 39” 4K Ultra HD TV hooked up as well, and I wish I had a third just for VE Pro


----------



## gst98 (Sep 20, 2020)

If you want more screen 'real estate' to fit more in, what you are after is resolution not size. One of the issues with ultrawide monitors is there resolution is usually pretty low. I've worked on a 49Inch Dell, but at £1500 it is only 1440p. So it has half the the resolution of a 4k 27inch screen. Not only does that mean you can't fit as much on it, but it doesn't look that nice. You should think of an ultrawide as two monitos stuck together with no seem.

Personally my nubmer 1 concern is how much of my project and tracks can I see at once. For that You want a high res monitor. If you want to have your main window open and you mixer seperately, then for that you're better off getting a seperate monitor for that workflow.

When you say you want to see your piano roll and your main window, to me that sounds like you want a 4k 27 inch monitor that has the pixels to display all of it.


----------



## Boulez (Sep 20, 2020)

I recently bought a 43" Dell U4320Q (16:9). I'm loving having the space. I worried that it might be too big, but reckon I'd like it even more if it was slightly bigger. I have eye problems (cataracts etc) and I find I can look at it for long periods without strain. However, for photo or video work where image quality is top priority, this is not what I'd buy. Performance over USB-C is much better than via Display Port or HDMI. IMHO, brilliant monitor if Logic is your priority and you're not too concerned about other stuff.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 20, 2020)

60” Samsung 4k curved LED TV. I did a ton of research and comparing last summer when I needed to replace my previous display, and this one won by a long shot. In addition to my composing/producing work (which is my main thing), i’ve also started doing a lot of video and photography work as well, so I wanted something that covered all of that. Because of how close it is to me (about 4’ from my face), the curve is a huge benefit. It’s absolutely superb. Attached pic is wide angle so it’s hard to gauge size, but it shows how it fits my workstation.


----------



## BassClef (Sep 20, 2020)

27" iMac.


----------



## davidson (Sep 20, 2020)

I use three 2560 x 1440 - two 32" and a 27" tb display. I don't like squinting to see what I'm doing. I'll dump the tb display and go all 32" one day.


----------



## Kent (Sep 20, 2020)

Love my 4K 50”


----------



## christianobermaier (Sep 20, 2020)

I use two 1920 x 1080 displays in the center and two very old 1280 x 1024 displays on either side.






However, when I'm out with the band(s) I have the 15" MacBook Pro in 1024 x 640 (actually double, because it's Retina) so I can see everything loud and clear:


----------



## GingerMaestro (Sep 20, 2020)

Thank you everyone, this is SO useful to see everyone’s set up...I’ll be going shopping tomorrow ! Thank You...


----------

